# ADVICE FOR A NEW GUY



## mcnamar (Sep 12, 2019)

I just started doing woodworking, initially, because I inherited a Shopsmith 10ER from my wife's grandfather.  I took a pen making class last weekend and I think I'm hooked.  However, I have a couple of questions that the instructor couldn't answer for me.  First, I believe I need to get a mandrel saver, but am neither certain that I do nor do I know which one to get.  I called both the Shopsmith company and Penn State Industries and neither could tell me which mandrel saver to get.  That falls into an easier question of are there different mandrels.  If so, which type would I need for the same Shopsmith.  Any advice anyone could give would be much appreciated!!   v/r Brad


----------



## WriteON (Sep 12, 2019)

Not familiar with ShopSmith but welcome aboard and he’s my standard line...$tart $aving. Someone gave me a lathe and life was never the same. Having too much fun. Most fun hobby I ever latched onto.


----------



## Wagner11 (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm not 100% certain but I believe psi sold a mandrel that fits a 5/8 arbor which is what I think you need for a shop Smith.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acmaclaren (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm not familiar with a Shopsmith either. This is what I came up with after a Google search:








						SHOPSMITH 10-ER OWNER'S MANUAL Pdf Download
					

View and Download Shopsmith 10-ER owner's manual online. Multi-Purpose Power Tool. 10-ER lathe pdf manual download.




					www.manualslib.com
				




I hope it helps.


----------



## mark james (Sep 12, 2019)

Not familiar with Shopsmith (yes, it's common, but not in my basement), but YES to using a mandrel saver.  I use it for almost every pen, and it is does me just fine.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello and welcome to the show. Now I have no idea or info about that lathe and believe most people will not here either. But hopefully someone will come along and actually own a shopsmith of some type and be able to answer your questions. As far as mandrel saver no it is not needed but some prefer it. I never used one and have no desire to use one. Can you use one or adapt to one again will something someone with true experience can help with. I will try to list a few past threads and within them are shopsmith users and or owners and you maybe able to PM them and talk things over. Good luck.

https://www.penturners.org/threads/turning-between-centers.158494/#post-2012376

https://www.penturners.org/threads/chuck-recommendation.152356/

https://www.penturners.org/threads/pen-turning-on-a-1982-shopsmith-mk-v.143947/#post-1883386


----------



## ramaroodle (Sep 12, 2019)

Saw your post over on lj too. On sale for $17.95

*Universal Lathe Pen Mandrel Set: For 5/8 in. Shopsmith*


----------



## Lucky2 (Sep 13, 2019)

ramaroodle said:


> Saw your post over on lj too. On sale for $17.95
> 
> *Universal Lathe Pen Mandrel Set: For 5/8 in. Shopsmith*


The link you posted, is blocked for some reason, I tried using it four times, and I kept getting the blocked message. Maybe a person needs to be a member of that site, to read or access their info.
Len


----------



## randyrls (Sep 13, 2019)

Brad;  You need two pieces.  The mandrel you want is this one from Penn State Industries.   You also want the mandrel saver.
You should have a "tail stock piece" with an inset disk.  The disk has a MT2 taper hole bored in it.

I have a later model Shopsmith that I started turning on, but now I use it mostly for drilling, disk sanding, and bandsaw.

Hope this helps......


----------



## Dr_N (Sep 13, 2019)

randyrls is spot on. I have a later model as well, and used the parts he suggested. I didn't love turning pens on mine, but it does work.


----------



## penicillin (Sep 13, 2019)

The link above for the "Universal Lathe Pen Mandrel Set for 5/8 inch ShopSmith" link did not work for me. A quick web search yielded a PSI mandrel that has a flat disk on one end with a typical pen mandrel shaft (thin metal rod) coming out. It appears to be designed to fit in a chuck rather than using a taper.
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKM-CL.html

I use a mandrel saver on my Delta lathe. It has an MT2 taper on the end, and a live end that fits over the mandrel shaft and presses against the pen bushings and pen blank. It turns with the pen blank. Because it does not push on the end of the mandrel shaft, it does not bend the shaft. A standard 60 degree live center can press too hard on the end of the mandrel shaft and bend it, resulting in off-center turning. The same mandrel saver is available with an MT1 taper, too.
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMSTS2.html
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMSTS1.html

I doubt you will find a mandrel saver with anything other than a MT1 or MT2 taper. I do not know ShopSmith, but if it does not take a standard MT1 or MT2 taper in the tailstock, then finding a suitable mandrel saver may be difficult, assuming it is available at all.


----------



## David350 (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi Brad, I have a Shopsmith Mark 5, although I do not turn pens on it.  I would suggest a slightly different system.  I would get a spindle adapter to convert the 5/8" spindle of your Shopsmith to a more standard 1", 8 TPI spindle.  Then I would get this mandrel from PSI:









						Lathe Pen Mandrel Set: For Delta, Turncrafter Pro and ProVS: 1 in.
					

Mandrel Set fits 1 x 8tpi HeadstockThread on 1 x 8tpi screw on. Includes long mandrel, knurled nut, seven Slimline Bushings (#PKM-BUSH3), 7mm drill bit. Compatible with all PSI bushings and kits. Our precision mandrel sets inlude lathe accesories necessary for making Slimline pen and pencil sets. Ma



					www.pennstateind.com
				




I would also strongly suggest the mandrel saver as well (please verify that the tailstock on your Shopsmith is a #2 MT, mine is and yours probably is too as Shopsmith kept a lot of items standard as they developed new models, but you want to check to be sure.









						#2MT Pen Mandrel Saver
					

Are you tired of bending your Mandrel and ruining the point on your live center? If so, then this  fail-safe live center accessory is for you. Mandrels usually bend when you tighten the tailstock  center point into the end indentation of your mandrel. This system solves that  problem because your ma



					www.pennstateind.com
				




The reason I suggest using the spindle adapter is someday you might get a midi lathe or a dedicated full size lathe, and if you get all your accessories (mandrels, chucks, etc) based on the non-standard 5/8 spindle on the Shopsmith, they will not be as useful on your new lathe as a 1" X 8TPI mounting scheme.  

You can get the spindle adapter from PSI or ebay as I did:









						5/8 inch Shopsmith to 1 inch x 8tpi Spindle Adapter
					

Adapter From 5/8" Shopmith  headstock to 1" x 8tpi male thread. Convert your spindle so that you can use chucks with different thread sizes.



					www.pennstateind.com
				




or









						Lathe Spindle Adapter Fits Shopsmith 5/8" Spindle to 1" - 8Tpi Threaded Chucks  | eBay
					

There is no internal thread. It's a smooth bore.



					www.ebay.com
				




I really like using my Shopsmith's disc sander to sand down the corners on my acrylic blanks as it really cuts down on turning time and eliminates catching the corners, etc. if you are turning a square blank.  

Also, if you are missing any accessories, check on eBay as you can get them usually at a much better price than from Shopsmith directly.  Good luck, David


----------



## leehljp (Sep 13, 2019)

I fully agree that David's recommendation for the 5/8 to 1" adapters as that will open up you up to a lot more possibilities if you wish to expand your pen turning or even bowl turning.

I started off with a Taig mini/tiny lathe when I lived overseas, and the limited accessories determined what I could do. Pen turning was very doable but it became a new experience once I bought a larger lathe with 1 x 8 mounting scheme. Those 1x8 accessories are still in use today.


----------



## Garage Dog (Sep 13, 2019)

You can find some parts for the shopsmith 10er including a pen mandrel. I use that same lathe in my shop. Welcome to iap. If you have any questions I'll try to answer them for you


----------



## Garage Dog (Sep 13, 2019)

Sorry, I forgot to tell you that PSI carries the pen mandrel


----------



## mcnamar (Sep 13, 2019)

Garage Dog said:


> Sorry, I forgot to tell you that PSI carries the pen mandrel


So, I've been reading a lot about many aspects of woodworking now.  I've turned a few bowls and bought a Nova G3 Chuck.  I found the adapter to make it fit on the Shopsmith 10ER.  After looking at several videos, I think that a #2 Mandrel Saver will fit into the G3 chuck and allow me to work on pens.  Do you agree with my assessment?...Brad


----------



## randyrls (Sep 14, 2019)

Brad;  There may be some confusion here.  The Mandrel Saver goes into the Tail Stock end piece (Right hand side as you face the 10ER). The Mandrel attaches to the Qilll End (Left hand side).  The PSI photos don't show the 5/8" hole in the base of the mandrel with a standard set screw attachment that Shopsmith uses.  You can even use the same Allen Wrench as the Shopsmith.  

The adapter is a good idea for a chuck attachment,  If you want to get an adapter, that is fine but there isn't an Morse Taper (MT) hole in the adapter, so a standard mandrel will not fit on the adapter or Shopsmith.  Shopsmith has a 5/8" shaft like a motor shaft with a flat in it.  Attachments attach to the shaft and have a set screw that keeps the attachment from spinning.  Some attachments (like the bandsaw etc.) use a grooved piece and coupler for attachment.

Hope this helps.....


----------



## mcnamar (Sep 14, 2019)

randyrls said:


> Brad;  There may be some confusion here.  The Mandrel Saver goes into the Tail Stock end piece (Right hand side as you face the 10ER). The Mandrel attaches to the Qilll End (Left hand side).  The PSI photos don't show the 5/8" hole in the base of the mandrel with a standard set screw attachment that Shopsmith uses.  You can even use the same Allen Wrench as the Shopsmith.
> 
> The adapter is a good idea for a chuck attachment,  If you want to get an adapter, that is fine but there isn't an Morse Taper (MT) hole in the adapter, so a standard mandrel will not fit on the adapter or Shopsmith.  Shopsmith has a 5/8" shaft like a motor shaft with a flat in it.  Attachments attach to the shaft and have a set screw that keeps the attachment from spinning.  Some attachments (like the bandsaw etc.) use a grooved piece and coupler for attachment.
> 
> Hope this helps.....


Thanks, Randy, that helps a lot.  I have done some projects so far, but have not accurately called the parts the right thing  That has caused confusion when talking to those that actually know the right thing to call the various parts.  Your post helped a lot!!


----------

